
The Guinness Brewer Who Revolutionized Statistics - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-guinness-brewer-who-revolutionized-statistics/
======
nyc111
"The doctor and researcher John Ioannidis demonstrated that a large proportion
of research findings published in scientific journals are false, in large part
because of the reliance on the .05 threshold."

Very nice article. Made me interested in statistics. I've been reading a lot
of articles lately about the microbiome. There are many research papers that
tie a particular gut microbe to a certain disease. For instance:

V. Veillonella - Asthma

L. Lachnospira - Asthma

M. Rothia - Asthma

C. Faecalibacterium - Asthma

C. Faecalibacterium - Crohn's Disease

C. Faecalibacterium - Obesity

Oxalobacter formigenes - Kidney Stones

Erysipelotrichaceae [Eubacterium] halii - schizophrenia

[class]Betaproteobacteria - Type 2 diabetes

B. Bifidobacterium - Autism

I wonder now how many of these conclusions are based on the "ill-founded
strategy of claiming conclusive research findings solely on the basis of a
single study assessed by formal statistical significance, typically for a
p-value less than 0.05." [from Ioannidis article mentioned above
[http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/jou...](http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/journal.pmed.0020124)]

